# Low Volume - Samsung TV



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have a cable box, or satellite input device, or other things attached to this unit?

Maybe one of them is turned down.

My cable operates that way.



ED


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

I just had a cable box installed today, but that's not the problem because the TV has been this way since I got it. I don't believe there's a volume control separate from the TV. 

On the other hand, since the cable box was installed, I have had to increase the volume to about 80, when before that 22-30 was sufficient.

Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

An industrial accident left me with significant hearing loss, I can still hear enough to function, but having a conversation in a crowded room or trying to hear the TV leaves me guessing at about half of what was said. My flat screen TV has a great picture but terrible speakers. Like most it broadcasts the sound down or backwards into the wall. I bought a nice, powerful Vizio sound bar with a wireless subwoofer and rear surround speakers for $190 but you can get just the sound bar by itself for probably half that.

I picked up my Vizio at WalMart and it works fantastic. I liked it so well I got one for my son too. He has hearing loss due to his medical condition and his sound bar has made a big difference for him. He always needed his TV so loud you could hear it throughout the house, but now with the sound directed more at him it doesn't have to be so loud. I have an LG and he has a Panasonic TV and it works equally well with either TV. 

The bar can connect using several different inputs and can even pair with bluetooth devices. Your TV probably has an optical audio output, that's how my sound bar is connected. I turned the TV speaker off in the settings and my DirecTV remote controls the sound bar volume/mute function.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

sirsparksalot said:


> I just had a cable box installed today, but that's not the problem because the TV has been this way since I got it. I don't believe there's a volume control separate from the TV.
> 
> On the other hand, since the cable box was installed, I have had to increase the volume to about 80, when before that 22-30 was sufficient.
> 
> Thanks for the idea though.



Go into the settings on the cable box and somewhere you'll find a volume setting. You can set it to fixed (best option), or you can run the cable box volume 
level up, and your problem will be solved.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

ktkelly said:


> Go into the settings on the cable box and somewhere you'll find a volume setting. You can set it to fixed (best option), or you can run the cable box volume
> level up, and your problem will be solved.


Did all this and the problem is NOT solved.

Guys, this isn't a cable box issue. Again, the TV has been working this way since it came out of the box. To be sure, I disconnected the cable box, ran the cable input (from the wall) directly into the TV. The condition remains.

My question is what type of external speakers do I need to get? Do I need to get an amplifier, or can I get speakers that have built in amps, or what? I am concerned about if I need to invest in a large receiver or something like that? I don't want to go that route.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You say that you don't want to go this route, but may I suggect it.

Maybe this will be useful.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AA5103-Acou...071510?hash=item237d5c8816:g:djsAAOSwTglYmP8-


Or do as I did, get a MIRACLE EAR. 


I have massive hearing loss Due to a major injury, combined with a lifetime of hearing damage from many things.

Concerts, firearms, equipment, power tools, explosives, automobiles, etc.


ED


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> My question is what type of external speakers do I need to get? Do I need to get an amplifier, or can I get speakers that have built in amps, or what? I am concerned about if I need to invest in a large receiver or something like that? I don't want to go that route.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/VIZIO-SB3821-C6-38-2.1-Sound-Bar-System/43737418

This is all you need. Very simple, one cable from the TV to the sound bar and the amplifier is all built in, you just plug it into the TV and connect to power. The subwoofer is wireless so simply set it near an outlet and plug it in. You can get these with or without a sub, but having the subwoofer will make the sound feel more powerful. 

Other features like rear surround speakers are available on other models. These are made to do exactly what you want to solve the problem you have. There are hundreds of models by every manufacturer, in a wide range of prices, this is one with good reviews. Nothing exotic, you can go right down to your local walmart, they have many models in stock.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

ive been looking at TVs recently and the sound quality ( volume level ) is a common complaint among buyers, especially with smaller size units. it's physics, the smaller the case, smaller the speakers, and thus smaller sound. however, that size TV of yours should not be so bad. i just grabbed a cheap insignia 32", and after reading up on all the 32" ones out there, this also had some complaints about the volume. yes, it's not as strong as the set it replaced, but nowhere near what you describe is happening.

if you say the cable box isnt the issue, and youre sure the volume at box level is maxed out, then it appears the set is the issue. you can try to test it on something else....hook DVD/CD player directly and see what the volume is like. if the same, then probably within the TV itself. if sound is better, volume wise, then it would appear issue is within the cable box. possible a particular input could have a glitch, try switching those around and see what happens.

lastly, before you spring for a soundbar, see if any of your friends/family/coworkers have one you can borrow. hook that up to make totally sure it'll work to your liking. i'm guessing this tv is out of whatever warranty period it had, so if it is the set youre stuck with it unless you get another or pay for repair.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd get a cheap soundbar and call it a day. Even a cheap one is way better than the baby speakers in the back of your TV.


----------



## specgrade (Oct 24, 2009)

Does your tv have an EQ? Have you looked at the audio menu for possible clues?

My Samsung has adjustments for audio, EQ, ect.


----------

